# New baby chick help...



## Melissa Mayberry (May 9, 2017)

Hello, I'm fairly new to everything but here's a bit of background... in April 4th we bought 6 chicks, straight run, from TSC hoping to raise hens for eggs... 3 RIR and 3 BR. Few are starting to show signs of roos, know not certain until few weeks. But these are my 6 babies:
       


I really like the personalities of the BR, so decided to try to order some online from TSC and select female, says 90 percent accuracy and felt comfortable with that, can get a minimum of 10 chicks. So went ahead and ordered a new coop also to hold up to 15 chicks, currents says holds up to 8 but see that being a bit crowded but would add as needed as they get bigger. So, chicks came in today through mail, and there's 12, not 10, don't have coop yet and DH kinda having a cow but quickly got over it when I pointed out they're tiny and not doing in harm in house for like 3 days lol. I'll upload some pics in a few, but my main question is I was reading through some threads and says should do a medicated feed with electrolytes... I don't know where to look and if any stores carry so can get tomorrow instead of waiting few days to get in the mail. Others were started and continue on organic grower feed, was not medicated, know to quarantine these chicks, thinking at least a month to prevent any contamination and also hopefully to prevent picking from older chicks.... any help would be appreciated!!!!!!


----------



## Melissa Mayberry (May 9, 2017)

Here's the sweet cute little 12 babies   


Main concern is I have the healthiest and happiest chickens possible, older ones have done great, hoping the same for these also


----------



## Melissa Mayberry (May 9, 2017)

And wouldn't let me do but so many pics lol


----------



## Bogtown Chick (May 9, 2017)

Looks like you do have 2-3 cockerels there. Bummer. Straight run orders seem to be dumping ground for the little boys as of late. Always order females, as sexing can still be tricky with that. Raise em'up and look up the recipe for coq au vin at about the 4-5month mark.


----------



## Melissa Mayberry (May 9, 2017)

Was wondering about using some for meat but didn't know when they were proper age for meat use, read the RIR and BR mainly used for eggs but could be used as meat also, trust my home grown fed chickens more than store bought and chicken is my favorite meat, should I wait until first crow, just to be sure, have heard of stories where they were positive cockerels and then laid an egg lol


----------



## DwayneNLiz (May 10, 2017)

Melissa Mayberry said:


> Was wondering about using some for meat but didn't know when they were proper age for meat use, read the RIR and BR mainly used for eggs but could be used as meat also, trust my home grown fed chickens more than store bought and chicken is my favorite meat, should I wait until first crow, just to be sure, have heard of stories where they were positive cockerels and then laid an egg lol


lol, i have seen this too

medicated vs medicated feed may not be an issue, the medicated has some amprolium in it to help ward off a cocci infestation, even some chicks on medicated feed still get cocci

the most important thing is to make sure to provide a clean dry brooder, with the heat away from feed and water
make sure to lower the temp ~5* per week until feathered, they will likely not need the heat soon anyway

Good luck!!!


----------



## Kiki (May 10, 2017)

I second what Liz says.
Don't worry too much about the feed.
Keep the brooder clean and warm (not too hot) and they should be fine.


----------



## Melissa Mayberry (May 10, 2017)

Okay thank you guys it's a little bit more overwhelming with 12 little ones than when I started with 6 lol


----------



## aart (May 10, 2017)

Definitely some cockerels in there.
Color and size of comb and wattles on males should be glaringly apparent in those breeds by 6 weeks.
I slaughter my cockerels at 13-16 weeks when they are still tender enough for the grill and before they start harassing the pullets.


----------



## Melissa Mayberry (May 13, 2017)

Finally got the coop set up for the babies, tried setting food and water on a tupperware top in hopes they'll keep the flakes out and stay more dry without having to change 2-3 times a day


----------



## Ol Grey Mare (May 13, 2017)

Melissa Mayberry said:


> Finally got the coop set up for the babies, tried setting food and water on a tupperware top in hopes they'll keep the flakes out and stay more dry without having to change 2-3 times a dayView attachment 33911



Yes - raising up the feeder/waterer is key in keeping things tidy.  Keep the rims at about back height so they have to reach in to get to the feed or water and keep raising it as they continue to grow to keep pace with that height.  You can also make a platform vs. just putting something under the feeder/waterer  to keep it up - for example, I recently used a large cake pan to make a platform for the latest batch of chicks I brought home


This increases the space around the container that is shavings free and really helped keep the shavings out. 
Alternatively, some folks will cut a hole and attach a feed/water "room" (separate box or bin depending on what they are brooding in) and just not use any bedding in that "room".


----------



## Wyorp Rock (May 13, 2017)

Melissa Mayberry said:


> Finally got the coop set up for the babies, _*tried setting food and water on a tupperware top in hopes they'll keep the flakes out and stay more dry without having to change 2-3 times a day*_View attachment 33911



LOL good luck with that

They still find a way to poop and throw shaving in the water and food, I really think it bothers us humans more than it does the chicks (they do eat poop you know


----------



## aart (May 14, 2017)

I use 8 and 16 oz sour cream containers filled with sand to raise feed and water up.....
...and funnels set on top to keep them from perching on them.


----------

